# Front Hitch for 07 Tacoma



## Fish'n Critter (Sep 22, 2006)

Can't find it! I have been surfing the webb for it!
Help/Suggestions.


Thanks:


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

What's the difference between an 04 and an 07? I see a bunch of them listed for 01-04 but nothing specifically for 07. I'm wondering if the hitched for an 04 will work on an 07.


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Hey*

If you cant find anything local give Shooter or I a pm . We can make and install a single reciever on it. Not to bad of a price. Thanks Eric.


----------



## booboo (Jan 2, 2007)

*Bigger truck*

The Tacoma body style changed with the 2005 model. You can buy a front receiver for a 2005/2006, and I think a 2007 is also the same.
I got one from built by Curt Mfg from Hitches Online that bolted on in less than 15 minutes.


----------

